# New Market



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw a new version of the market got pushed to my phone, running BB 8-7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## headcreepz (Mar 22, 2012)

Weird...hasnt been pushed to my device yet.


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Extract it and post it for us that don't have it, also have you noticed anything different?


----------



## BrUhNiGGs (Apr 2, 2012)

Flashed the latest AOKP nightly (Aug 15) and I have it. 3.8.15

I dont see any difference on it









If you guys dont have it I extracted it from data/app:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B_LH2ejE4TODSW15alNtNzV5Q2s


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

The update comes with menus for Play store gift card redemption and wishlists. source - http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/15/exclusive-google-is-gearing-up-to-finally-introduce-play-store-gift-cards/


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like it enables the smart app updating feature. AKA updating only what has changed in the app so the size is much smaller.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Haven't been updated. How would I go about manually updating it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Haven't been updated. How would I go about manually updating it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Find an apk.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually just did a restore to stock on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus and go auto updated to a newer version, 3.8.16. I can upload it once I get myself rooted if you tell me what file it is and a good place to host it.


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nevermind it's right here if you want it

http://www.droidmatters.com/news/download-google-play-store-3-8-16-still-no-sign-of-wishlists-redeem-gift-card-0817/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*​You win $500 and a brand new car!​


----------

